# Pics from our storm.



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I just thought I would share with y'all what last night/this morning brought to my neck of the woods. Googls Northern CA heavy rain for more on the storm if y'all want.

When I looked outside I had to look twice, the street was a river.









But then I saw the neighbors car and thought oh its not that deep, luckily.









Odin had to be leashed and dragged out to go potty cuz he thinks he melts in the rain...









But Boss, didnt care and later went ankle deep in here.









Sorry no dogs in these pics, I had to crate them and go help my parents who lost power and their street was almost a foot and half deep. Nothin my Runner couldnt handle though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pics from our storm*

I'm glad to see you made it through ok. It was pretty bad up here as well (northeast of you about 100 miles). I'm glad you and yours are safe. That was some storm!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'm weird like that, I love a good storm! I had a blast splashin thru all the puddles in my 4Runner. Lol. But yeah it was really wet up the hill to the east and all that water they got had to go somewhere!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm telling you Lauren, you love rain that much Seattle area is the place for you!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol! i know! but i cant move anytime soon! my loan on my house is FHA and i cant sell for 4 more years (i think) and i need a better job so i can have money to move lol .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That rain and wind was horrible! My training group had to cancel training due to the damage on the property. The roads here had tree limbs and palm tree shreds everywhere. Those storms really did a number on Norcal.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh heck yeah they did Holly. i was on Sacramento News, Stockton, Modesto Breaking News, Weather and Sports - KCRA Sacramentos Channel 3 (local news) and was lookin at their viewer submitted pics from the storm... and wow! my street dont look too bad now!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Street fishing! YAY!
Street skiing can be fun too, especially if your friend has a truck.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow....In my head I started singing, Just keep swimming, just keep swimming swimming swimming LOL.


----------

